# Imac 2013 HDMI -> thunderbolt (branchement PS4 sur Imac 2013



## bylli7 (20 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà le post est ouvert avant tout pour essayer de comprendre le problème et pour vous donner la seule solution trouvée à ce jour.

N'ayant pas de TV durant ma semaine de travail, mais ayant un Imac 2013 thunderbolt, je souhaite brancher ma PS4 sur l'imac. 
Le périphérique "thunderbolt to HDMI" vendu par Apple ne permettrait apparemment uniquement de sortir un flux vidéo à partir du thunderbolt vers une entrée HDMI, c'est à dire diffuser sur un moniteur/TV l'image de l'Imac. 
Première question : es-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer pourquoi ce câble ne permet pas les deux sens de circulation d'un flux vidéo?

Je me suis mis alors à parcourir les forums de la toile pour essayer de trouver une solution, qui permettrait de diffuser un flux vidéo de l'HDMI vers le thunderbolt..... Apparemment il n'existe pas de câble qui diffuserait un flux vidéo dans le sens HDMI ->thunderbolt.
Deuxième question : excepté le fait que le thuderbolt est peu utilisé par le commun des mortels, y a t il une raison qui expliquerait que ce câble n'existe pas ? Pourquoi Apple n'en vend pas ?

La seule solution trouvée sur la toile est d'acheter un appareil qui permet d'enregistrer du flux video HDMI et le stream en live via le thunderbolt. D'après les tests que j'ai lu, en respectant la configuration minimale requise, il n'y a alors pas de latence et la solution marche plutôt bien. Le produit permet un flux 1080P en 60 images seconde.
Le prix n'est pas donné : environ 150.
Voici le produit en question : extrermecap U3
Constat : l'Imac supporte bien l'entrée d'un flux vidéo via le thuderbolt, tout comme la transmission HDMI vers thunderbolt. Je comprends bien que ce produit est chère car il permet bien plus que simplement transmettre un flux vidéo.
Troisième question : quelqu'un aurait il trouvé une autre solution moins honéreuse ? 

Quatrième question : Pensez vous qu'un câble au même prix que le câble vendu par Apple puisse exister un jour ? 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et à bientôt


----------



## bylli7 (25 Août 2014)

Un petit up !


----------



## bylli7 (27 Août 2014)

Up !


----------



## flotow (27 Août 2014)

1, 2) parce qu'Apple n'en a rien à faire 
3) aucune idée
4) aucune idée


----------



## bylli7 (6 Septembre 2014)

Ok merci @tucpasquic pour ce petit up


----------



## Stepharma (7 Novembre 2014)

tu n'as à ma connaissance que cet accessoire : Blackmagic ultrastudio thunderbolt Recorder

Si KK1 a une autre idée, je suis preneur...


----------



## filiwawa1 (9 Mars 2015)

Je vais acheter un Imac 27" et une PS4, du coup je me permets de relancer le sujet... J'avoue qu'acheter un adaptateur à plus de 100€ me refroidit... Il n'y a toujours pas de possibilité d'utiliser un câble, plus classique?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## bylli7 (25 Mars 2015)

Bonjour à tous, alors il y aurait du neuf à propos de la possibilité de connecter sa PS4 / Xbox à son Imac late 2013, mais cela reste couteux (120eur environ), c'est d'utiliser l'Extremecap U3, appareil permettant d'enregistrer ses exploits vidéoludiques.
en gros c'est un appareil avec une entrée HDMI et une sortie Thunderbolt, donc c'est ce dont nous avons besoin.
D'après les commentaires de la video ci dessous, les temps de latences sont très bon...





Sinon je n'ai toujours pas trouvé simplement un cable HDMI => Thunderbolt....


----------



## Locke (25 Mars 2015)

Et non, tu as bien lu le descriptif ?





Et tu as mal regardé la vidéo, c'est avec un cordon USB 3.0, donc, pas possible en Thunderbolt.


----------



## Drumsession (13 Février 2017)

Salut alors quelqu'un aurait trouver une solution ? Car j envisage cela également merci


----------



## NestorK (14 Février 2017)

Drumsession a dit:


> Salut alors quelqu'un aurait trouver une solution ? Car j envisage cela également merci



Il n'y a pas de solution, si ce n'est celle d'acheter un boitier de capture, ce qui est 1/ cher et 2/ pas optimal.

Sinon, tu peux streamer ta PS4 sur l'iMac, via l'app officielle mise à dispo par Sony. Si ta PS4 est le modèle de base, c'est max 720p, si c'est la Pro, tu peux streamer le flux en 1080p. Ca marche plutôt bien et ça coute pas un rond (mais il faut une bonne connexion).


----------



## Drumsession (14 Février 2017)

Salut nestork ok c'est dommage quand même de pas pouvoir profiter de cet écran pour les jeux Jai une connexion internet de 4 mo donc trop faible pour le stream je penses ? J'aurai des meilleurs résultats sur ma  TV leds Sony en gros ....


----------



## NestorK (14 Février 2017)

Drumsession a dit:


> Salut nestork ok c'est dommage quand même de pas pouvoir profiter de cet écran pour les jeux Jai une connexion internet de 4 mo donc trop faible pour le stream je penses ? J'aurai des meilleurs résultats sur ma  TV leds Sony en gros ....



Oui, 4 méga, c'est (à mon avis) trop faible pour streamer la PS4 sur l'iMac, mais tu peux essayer malgré tout, c'est gratuit : tu peux toujours avoir une surprise...

Quant au boitier de capture, l'investissement n'en vaut pas la peine, surtout que derrière, c'est toujours pas du natif et tu n'es pas garanti de jouer sans input lag : tu es largement mieux sur ton téléviseur.


----------



## Drumsession (14 Février 2017)

Ok merci à toi pour ces infos


----------

